# Toro Powershift 924 difficult to push in neutral



## Familyman (Nov 17, 2019)

Good afternoon! I have a Powershift 924 that I picked up and am trying to bring back to the glory days. With the engine not running and the unit in neutral, the beast does not want to move forward. I can pull it backwards by the handles, but it takes a lot of effort. I can move it forward by pushing from behind while someone is pulling from the front. When I started the unit and engaged the drive, it took a few seconds for the wheel to start turning. It started turning very slowly initially. Would this possibly be an axle issue or trans issue? With the unit flipped on its nose, the wheels spin pretty well. There was quite a bit of play in the drive chain. I adjusted the trains position and lubed the chain. Also, the belts are pretty well trashed. I took the old ones out and ordered new ones. They should be here mid-week.
I would appreciate any insight.

Thank you!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Familyman said:


> Good afternoon! I have a Powershift 924 that I picked up and am trying to bring back to the glory days. With the engine not running and the unit in neutral, the beast does not want to move forward. I can pull it backwards by the handles, but it takes a lot of effort. I can move it forward by pushing from behind while someone is pulling from the front. When I started the unit and engaged the drive, it took a few seconds for the wheel to start turning. It started turning very slowly initially. Would this possibly be an axle issue or trans issue? With the unit flipped on its nose, the wheels spin pretty well. There was quite a bit of play in the drive chain. I adjusted the trains position and lubed the chain. Also, the belts are pretty well trashed. I took the old ones out and ordered new ones. They should be here mid-week.
> I would appreciate any insight.
> 
> Thank you!


* Sounds like something is binding up in the tranny. Reach down and check if there is slop on the pulley. if there is a lot of play then the bearing is more than likely the problem.*


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Yup, sounds like neutral on the stick shift is really not neutral in the tranny. Play around with the shifter to see if you can find a true neutral and then adjust the linkages accordingly.


----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

Any resolve to this issue? Mine is doing the same thing?


----------

